# When to move froglet?



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

So I have 3 D. tinctorius "Patricia" tadpoles that are about to morph out into froglets. They only have a tiny bit of tail left but I have not seen them crawl up onto land at all in their morph out containers.

At what point should I remove them and put them into their rearing tubs??? I've read that most people have their tadpoles crawling onto land before their tail is absorbed, and that's when they move them to their rearing tubs. But I haven't seen these tadpoles do that at all yet and they're almost completely done morphing. 

I'm confused on what to do and don't want them to die from drowning because they refuse to leave the water or because I moved them to soon. What should I do??


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

If they have land to crawl out on, and it's not too steep for them to get out, they'll crawl out when they're ready. Leave them alone until then, they need to be capable of hopping around on land before they can go into a mostly-land environment. They aren't going to die for lack of wanting to get out of the water.

What's the humidity in the container? Maybe you don't see them out because it's too dry and uncomfortable for them to stay out on land.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't give exact readings but I'm assuming its high? They're in 20oz-ish rectangular containers tilted to their sides. There's 3 small holes in each lid for some slight ventilation but other than that the containers are sealed so the humidity should be pretty good in their morphing containers.


----------

